# So much BLUE!!!!



## CodeWilster (Apr 3, 2009)

Five of my six biggest blue babies molted this month (well March). Just thought I'd share a few pics of them, and some others. 

Phormictopus sp "Cuban Purple" (this pic is actually in premolt)






Poecilotheria metallica (male)











Poecilotheria metallica (female)






Monocentropus balfouri (she is growing like a weed, and finally starting to show some color!)











Here's my Cyriolamprohaploornithoctonanae violaceoparobustum spp "blue"











I couldn't have a blue thread without my Haplopelma lividum, she will probably be molting soon...











Thrixopelma cyaneolum (Cyclosternum sp?)






Here is my Psuedohapalopus sp "Colombian Bluebottle"

.

(that period represents the spider lol)

This pic is a bit old but hey why not...(Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens MM)






I'll say right now my digital camera sucks and the flash makes their color lie. You have got to see these things in person!!!


----------



## wedge07 (Apr 3, 2009)

So, like Van Gogh you too are going through a blue phase. 


Nice Ts!


----------



## Draiman (Apr 3, 2009)

Camera flash actually enhances blue. Very nice spiders nonetheless.


----------



## CodeWilster (Apr 3, 2009)

Gavin said:


> Camera flash actually enhances blue. Very nice spiders nonetheless.


Yes but not on the balfouri, and although it does it also lightens it. The pic of the metallica on my hand is actually more accurate than the other much lighter one. What I was meaning to say was that my camera simply sucks. The pics turn out either too exaggerated or too dull/bleached every time


----------



## CodeWilster (Apr 3, 2009)

Since I just uploaded these I guess I'll throw them up for fun too (BTW, this guy is up for loan in the invertsonals section as of a few seconds ago  )

MM Poecilotheria miranda


----------



## CodeWilster (Apr 3, 2009)

Oops forgot one more...(this is addicting)


----------



## Draiman (Apr 3, 2009)

CodeWilster said:


> Yes but not on the balfouri, and although it does it also lightens it. The pic of the metallica on my hand is actually more accurate than the other much lighter one. What I was meaning to say was that my camera simply sucks. The pics turn out either too exaggerated or too dull/bleached every time


Your camera doesn't suck. The blue-enhancing effect happens to me too, and I use a DSLR (albeit an amateur one). Next time try putting a piece of white paper over your flash.


----------



## fatich (Apr 3, 2009)

l would like to ask something
Cyriolamprohaploornithoctonanae violaceoparobustum spp "blue"
no information about this on web,where do u get them


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 3, 2009)

fatich said:


> l would like to ask something
> Cyriolamprohaploornithoctonanae violaceoparobustum spp "blue"
> no information about this on web,where do u get them


l. violaceopes is the actual name...for now.


----------



## bamato (Apr 3, 2009)

fatich said:


> l would like to ask something
> Cyriolamprohaploornithoctonanae violaceoparobustum spp "blue"
> no information about this on web,where do u get them



I'm pretty sure this was a joke, since the names has changed so much in the last few years...


----------



## CodeWilster (Apr 3, 2009)

bamato said:


> I'm pretty sure this was a joke, since the names has changed so much in the last few years...


that would be correct lol. It's a combination of all of the names I have seen it given so far:

Cyriopagopus sp "blue"
Lampropelma violaceopes
Haplopelma robustum
Ornithoctoninae sp "robustum"


----------



## WS6Lethal (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow... Very nice. Your P. Metallica is looking great! I love blue as well, that's why I got a Singapore Blue as well. Under the right conditions, she's showing some decent color. I might get a camera this weekend and take some decent pics. For now, just a phone pic.

-Jeremy


----------



## funnylori (Apr 6, 2009)

Smurf is looking great!


----------



## CodeWilster (Apr 6, 2009)

funnylori said:


> Smurf is looking great!


Hey haven't heard from you in a little while! And yeah he looks awesome. Under the lighting in my room his carapace is a deep violet and the rest of the body royal blue. When people come over I pop the lid off and show them and they cannot believe that it's a spider at all. Sometimes I look at him and have to focus really hard to believe it too!

To Jeremy, yeah the Singapore Blues are absolutely stunning! I think there is so much hype about P. metallica that a lot of people forget about these things. With their large size and amazing color, I'm surprised that they do not go for $200 bucks a sling like the metallicas


----------



## WS6Lethal (Apr 8, 2009)

CodeWilster said:


> Hey haven't heard from you in a little while! And yeah he looks awesome. Under the lighting in my room his carapace is a deep violet and the rest of the body royal blue. When people come over I pop the lid off and show them and they cannot believe that it's a spider at all. Sometimes I look at him and have to focus really hard to believe it too!
> 
> To Jeremy, yeah the Singapore Blues are absolutely stunning! I think there is so much hype about P. metallica that a lot of people forget about these things. With their large size and amazing color, I'm surprised that they do not go for $200 bucks a sling like the metallicas


I stumbled on another thread while looking for something, and found these pics. All I can say is WOW...  can't wait until mine gets that big!


----------



## rejected1 (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow all those blues are gonna dry up my wallet. 

I wanna see Psuedohapalopus sp "Colombian Bluebottle" ... How do they look like?


----------



## bliss (Apr 8, 2009)

i wanna know where you got that Thrixopelma cyaneolum female at...   I used to have one but i sold it to Cheetah13mo (jeremy).   Besides that one i had, and one that Mizm was sellin', i've never seen another one .. until now lol


oh yeah, they aren't cyclosternum, not anymore..


----------



## CodeWilster (Apr 8, 2009)

bliss said:


> i wanna know where you got that Thrixopelma cyaneolum female at...   I used to have one but i sold it to Cheetah13mo (jeremy).   Besides that one i had, and one that Mizm was sellin', i've never seen another one .. until now lol
> 
> 
> oh yeah, they aren't cyclosternum, not anymore..


It was sold to me as Cyclosternum but I prefer to call it T. cyaneolum since that way its actually fully named lol sp "blablabla" gets annoying. I got it from Kenthebugguy. If I am correct it came from some of Botar's stock that he kept for himself for breeding purposes, until he stopped business. It was unsexed but ventrally it looks female, I sure hope I am right 

And my Psuedohapalopus has molted twice in my care and still is only like 1/8". I'll get a pic up eventually but I probably won't be putting up any adult pics of mine for a LOOOOOOOOONG time. It just looks like a tiny grey spiderling right now.


----------



## dtknow (Apr 8, 2009)

CodeWilster said:


> Hey haven't heard from you in a little while! And yeah he looks awesome. Under the lighting in my room his carapace is a deep violet and the rest of the body royal blue. When people come over I pop the lid off and show them and they cannot believe that it's a spider at all. Sometimes I look at him and have to focus really hard to believe it too!
> 
> To Jeremy, yeah the Singapore Blues are absolutely stunning! I think there is so much hype about P. metallica that a lot of people forget about these things. With their large size and amazing color, I'm surprised that they do not go for $200 bucks a sling like the metallicas


Agreed!

The problem is that they take a while to get their color(don't start off blue!)...and are quite shy. So people might not realize how beautiful they are going to be.

Here's my girl, her blue is only just starting to come in. Previous molts she was more turquoise.


----------



## WS6Lethal (Apr 8, 2009)

dtknow said:


> Agreed!
> 
> The problem is that they take a while to get their color(don't start off blue!)...and are quite shy. So people might not realize how beautiful they are going to be.
> 
> Here's my girl, her blue is only just starting to come in. Previous molts she was more turquoise.


Yours is looking nice! Mine is only about 5"-6", and I have to have a lot of light to see the blue. Just going to keep feeding her.


----------



## Jarconis (Apr 9, 2009)

dtknow said:


> Agreed!
> 
> The problem is that they take a while to get their color(don't start off blue!)...and are quite shy. So people might not realize how beautiful they are going to be.
> 
> Here's my girl, her blue is only just starting to come in. Previous molts she was more turquoise.


awesome man. Mine is only about 3" and change so I havent really seen much color yet


----------



## WS6Lethal (Apr 9, 2009)

Mine is strictly nocturnal. Did yours change as it got older? (mine is about 5" or so)


----------



## Jarconis (Apr 9, 2009)

WS6Lethal said:


> Mine is strictly nocturnal. Did yours change as it got older? (mine is about 5" or so)


mine is this way as well, I put in crickets and I'll wake up in the morning and they'll be gone. Every once in awhile when I get home from the bars and its about 3 in the morning, I'll see her out.


----------



## dtknow (Apr 9, 2009)

Agreed. These guys definetly have a nocturnal leaning. 

Its better than some other tarantulas which never come out. You can almost guarantee(at least with my girl) that if she's not in serious premolt she'll be out and about come nightfall.


----------



## CodeWilster (Apr 9, 2009)

Mine is in a 1 gallon jar with a couple inches of substrate and one flat cork slab. She's always visible


----------



## seanbond (Apr 16, 2009)

kewl animals


----------

